# Website For Flashlight Collectors



## Larry1582 (Jul 20, 2003)

I came across a new website that flashlight collectors should find interesting.

www.flashlightmuseum.com


----------



## pahl (Jul 20, 2003)

Interesting. I see you can visit them at Fridley, MN
I don't see any Surefire's on there site.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jul 24, 2003)

I think there's an M3 on that site, but none of the other SureFires.
This page should have the SureFire M3 on it.


----------



## FlashlightMuseum (Jul 25, 2003)

Yes, that's currently the only SureFire we have so far (those buggers are spendy - yet verrrrrrry nice).


----------



## FlashlightMuseum (Aug 13, 2003)

We have a 6P and E2E HA coming next week - any thoughts on those 2 lights?


----------



## TheBeam (Aug 14, 2003)

Wonderful lights.


----------



## IlluminatingBikr (Aug 14, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*FlashlightMuseum said:*
We have a 6P and E2E HA coming next week - any thoughts on those 2 lights? 

[/ QUOTE ]

I only have used an E2e. It is quite a nice light. Very small, but packs quite a bit of punch.


----------



## avusblue (Aug 15, 2003)

See this thread  for more observations and reviews of the website and the physical museum. Great folks and a great place to visit!

Dave


----------



## FlashlightMuseum (Oct 15, 2003)

Well for anyone interested, we have our entire collection listed now. All 937 of them. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif And we have a bunch more donations on their way... so I guess it will never be fully complete.

Check out this Eveready Penlight - we got it on EBay for about a dollar - it's a 1916 mint condition Penlight! These are the finds that keep us going... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------

